# Ying and Yang lol



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

I thought this pic was so cute, so thought I would post it


----------



## Forbidden (Apr 4, 2008)

lol aww bless ! thats adorable


----------



## foxylady (Jan 16, 2008)

How cute is that pic


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Ahhh, how sweet, lovely pic*


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Thank you Foxylady, Forbidden and Selk67U2 these too bitches are the best of friends, where one goes the other one follows


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

thats a lovely picture,very sweet little dogs,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

georgeous   can i have 1 lol


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2008)

awww wat a nice pic  they are really nce looking dogs


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> thats a lovely picture,very sweet little dogs,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


Thank you


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

nici said:


> georgeous   can i have 1 lol


Nici they would love doing zoomies with your 2 cresteds


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> awww wat a nice pic  they are really nce looking dogs


Why thank you for nice comment


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

they look lovely together, what a great pic


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

griffpan said:


> they look lovely together, what a great pic


Thanks Griffpan


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

Awwww how cute


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

plumo72 said:


> Awwww how cute


Thanks plumo72


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

love the picture, they look so cute together


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

Awww very sweet


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Thanks Vixenelite and Fade to Grey


----------



## holliegavin (Jun 5, 2008)

It's like they are having a nice cuddle - adorable!


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

holliegavin said:


> It's like they are having a nice cuddle - adorable!


Thanks Holliegavin, they do really love each other totally


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2008)

Aawwww! How cute are they!  LOvely picture and lovely dogs


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

spellweaver said:


> Aawwww! How cute are they!  LOvely picture and lovely dogs


Thank you for lovely comment Spellweaver


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> love the picture, they look so cute together


Thank you vixenelite


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

They are adorable!


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

happysaz133 said:


> They are adorable!


Thank you Happsaz


----------

